# Felicidades Pedro



## ILT

Hoy es un día muy especial para Pedro, y no lo podemos dejar pasar sin felicitarte   

MUCHAS FELICIDADES


----------



## Don Borinqueno

FeLiCiDaDes PeDrO!


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES PEDRO!!!!!! pero... ¿dónde te has metido?

Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!!!  Aunque sea con retraso, ejejej...


Alundra.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Madre mía qué vergüenza! ¡Pues no me encuentro esto ahora! Perdonadme todos... con el corazón en la mano os lo digo. Si yo no salgo casi nunca del foro de gramática... además tenía mal configurada la fecha de nacimiento en mi perfil...  Total: ¡Desastre completo! Bueno, los cumplo el 29 de junio. Ya lo he configurado bien. Muchas gracias por felicitarme; sois unos cielos de personas... Yo soy muy despistado, no me lo tengáis en cuenta, que soy un verdadero desastre. Con deciros que me he enterado hace un mes de que existe el subforo de felicitaciones... Me ha dado mucha vergüenza que me felicitarais y no aparecer por aquí. Lo siento en el alma. I am so sorry. 

¡Gracias colegas! Espero sepáis disculparme. ¡Gracias otra vez!

Pedro.


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades, Pedro_ 
Aprendo mucho con usted. ​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Outsider said:


> _Muchas felicidades, Pedro_
> Aprendo mucho con usted. ​


Y yo con usted.  GRACIAS.


----------



## Eugin

Espero hayas tenido un muy lindo festejo de cumpleaños el 29 de junio y lo hayas seguido festejando hasta este fin de semana!!!   (¿Por eso te han puesto Pedro? ¿Por el día de Pablo y Pedro? )

Debes en cuando, está bueno "huir" de la cueva de la gramática y explorar qué más ahí en este mundo cibernético.... ¡Te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir!!   

¡Gracias por tu presencia aquí y la ayuda continua!!! ¡Es bueno tenerte entre nosotrso!!!  

Un abrazo para tí de este estilo.... ¡espero que te guste!!!


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Eugin said:


> Espero hayas tenido un muy lindo festejo de cumpleaños el 29 de junio y lo hayas seguido festejando hasta este fin de semana!!!   (¿Por eso te han puesto Pedro? ¿Por el día de Pablo y Pedro? )



Gracias Eugin. La fiesta no duró tanto jejeje. Antes de mi nacimiento mi madre quería llamarme Pedro, pero mi padre quería ponerme Pablo. Nací el día de San Pedro y San Pablo. Así que les pareció una señal del destino y me llamaron Pedro Pablo. Ni pa' ti ni pa' mí, que decimos en España. Una solución muy diplomática... 



Eugin said:


> Debes en cuando, está bueno "huir" de la cueva de la gramática y explorar qué más ahí en este mundo cibernético.... ¡Te aseguro que no te vas a arrepentir!!


Trataré de seguir tu consejo.



Eugin said:


> ¡Gracias por tu presencia aquí y la ayuda continua!!! ¡Es bueno tenerte entre nosotrso!!!
> 
> Un abrazo para tí de este estilo.... ¡espero que te guste!!!


¡Qué hermosos! Me encanta...

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h21/mykukla/Hugs.jpg


----------

